# Ρεγκαλέζα και μπουρέζα



## Zazula (Dec 1, 2009)

Μετά την ντρεζίνα, καιρός να αναβαθμίσουμε τη σιδηροδρομική θεματολογία μας με κάτι κάπως μεγαλύτερο — προσφέροντας και στους φίλους τής γαλλικής γλώσσας δύο ακόμη ελληνικές λέξεις γαλλικής προέλευσης, τις οποίες πολύ δύσκολα θα βρουν σε κάποιο λεξικό. :)

*Μπουρέζα* (από τη γαλλ. λ. *bourreuse*) ονομάζεται η μηχανή υπογόμωσης του έρματος (αυτή, δηλαδή, που συμπυκνώνει το έρμα κάτω από τους στρωτήρες), αγγλιστί *ballast tamper* (ή *tamping machine*), γαλλιστί *bourreuse de ballast* (ή *bourreuse-dresseuse-auto niveleuse*).

*Ρεγκαλέζα* (από τη γαλλ. λ. *régaleuse*) ονομάζεται το μηχάνημα τακτοποίησης του έρματος (αυτό, δηλαδή, που διαμορφώνει το προφίλ του έρματος), αγγλιστί *ballast regulator*.

Διαφωτιστικές φωτογραφίες και σχετικά σχόλια θα βρείτε εδώ: http://www.sfsm.gr/Pics/galleries/anakainisi/anakainisigr.htm.


----------



## Marinos (Dec 1, 2009)

Αυτά δηλαδή που με παιδεύουν αυτό τον καιρό όποτε πετάγομαι Αθήνα, με το μισό ΗΣΑΠ εκτός λειτουργίας. :)


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2009)

Ταιριαστό το όνομα του φωτογράφου στη σελίδα που παραπέμπεις, πάντως, Ζάζουλα ;):
Φωτογραφίες: Λεωνίδας _Κυλιντηρέας_


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 1, 2009)

Και υπάρχει γαλλικό κανάλι 24/24 με τραίναμ το Rail.tv ράγες τβ δηλαδή (κι άλλο αντιδάνειο_ 
από το refereceur-tv.com http://referenceur-tv.com/tv-par-themes/rail-tv-en-direct-699


----------



## sarant (Dec 1, 2009)

Αντιδάνειο; Ποιο;


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 1, 2009)

Οι ράγες δεν είναι ελληνική λέξη; ΄Ετσι νόμιζα. Σόρυ και Παρντόν!


----------



## Zazula (Dec 1, 2009)

nevergrown said:


> H ράγες δεν είναι ελληνική λέξη; ΄Ετσι νόμιζα. Σόρυ και Παρντόν!


*ράγα* «σιδηροτροχιά» μεταφορά τού γαλλ. _rail_ < αγγλ. _rail_ < παλ. γαλλ. _raille_ / _reille_ «μεταλλική ράβδος, μπάρα» < λατ. _regula_ «κανόνας, μέτρο — ράβδος»


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 2, 2009)

Eγώ νόμιζα ότι προέρχεται από το αρχαίο ελληνικό "ρήγνυμι" (βλ. τεγόπουλος - Φυτράκης)

ρήγνυμι [βλ. βρυχάομαι], εκρήγνυμαι, έκρηξις, ρήγνυμαι, διαρρήγνυμι, διάρηξις, ρήγμα, απόρρηγμα, ρηγμίν, ρηγματίας, ρηγμίς, ρηγμός, ραγάδα, διαρρηγνύω, διαρρήκτης, ρηκτός, ρήκτης, ρηκτικός, ρακτός, ρήξις, ρηξι-, ρηξηνορία (ανήρ), ρηξήνωρ, ρηξινορίη, Ρηξήνωρ, ρηξικέλευθος (κέλευθος), ρηξίφρων (φρην), ρήσσων (γσ>σσ), άρηξις, αρήγω, αρηγοσύνη, αρηγών, αρωγή (ρίζα ρα-, α>ω), αρωγός, αρωγοναύτης, ράσσω (γι>σσ), αράσσω (α, επιτατ.), ρακτήριος, ράκτρια, ράγδην, *ράγα*, ραγή, ραγάς, ραγάνι, ραγδαίος, ραγδαιότης, ραγόεις, ρήξ, ρήγας, ρηγάτον, ρηγάδικος, ρηγάτικος, ρήγαινα, ρήγισσα, ρηγόπουλο, ρηγοπούλα


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2009)

Η _ραγάδα_ (η _ραγάς_) προέρχεται από το _ρήγνυμι_, όχι η _ράγα_. Επίσης υπάρχει και άλλη _ράγα_, παράλληλος τύπος τού _ρώγα_ (η _ραξ_ και η _ρωξ_ αντίστοιχα), λέξη ήδη ομηρική που είναι όμως αβέβαιου ετύμου, πιθ. προελληνικός όρος.


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 2, 2009)

Κατάλαβα, προφανώς το ρήγνυμι αφορά τη ράγα του σταφυλιού π.χ


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2009)

Όπως έγραψα προηγουμένως: όχι, δεν σχετίζεται η _ράγα_ / _ρώγα_ με το _ρήγνυμι_.


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 2, 2009)

Προελληνικός όρος η (ράγα με την έννοια της ρώγας) λοιπόν!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 7, 2011)

Zazula said:


> *ράγα* «σιδηροτροχιά» μεταφορά τού γαλλ. _rail_ < αγγλ. _rail_ < παλ. γαλλ. _raille_ / _reille_ «μεταλλική ράβδος, μπάρα» < λατ. _regula_ «κανόνας, μέτρο — ράβδος»


Για να το πιάσουμε από 'κεί που τ' αφήσαμε: :) To λατ. _rēgula_ "κανόνας, μέτρο | ράβδος" προέρχεται από το λατ. _regō_, _-ere_ "κατευθύνω, οδηγώ, κυβερνώ". Τα παράγωγα του _regō_ είναι αφθονότατα: Τα _rector_, _rectum_, _regimen_, _region_, _register_, _regula_ (απ' όπου μέσω της ιταλικής και τα ελλην. _ρέγουλα_, _ρεγουλαδόρος_, _ρεγουλάρω_), _regular_, _regulate_, _rule_, _direct_, _correct_, _erect_, _ergo_ και (πιθ.) _surge_ είναι μερικά μόνον από αυτά.

Από την ίδια ΠΙΕ ρίζα (_*h3reġ-e/o-_) έχουμε στην ελληνική γλώσσα το _ορέγω_ "απλώνω, τεντώνω, τείνω" το οποίο μάς έχει δώσει το _οργυιά / οργιά_, αλλά και το _ορέγομαι_ "έχω όρεξη, επιθυμώ" που με τη σειρά του έδωσε τη λέξη _όρεξη_ και τα σχετικά παράγωγα.

Στην οικογένεια του ΠΙΕ _*h3reġ-_ έχουμε επίσης αφενός μεν το λατ. _rēx_ "βασιλιάς" [απ' όπου και το ελληνικό _ρήγας_ αλλά και τα _rēgīna_ "βασίλισσα", _rēgālis_ "βασιλικός" (απ' όπου, μέσω της ισπανικής, και το ελλην. _ρεγάλο_ "δώρο")], αφετέρου δε το λατ. _rogō_, _-āre_ "ζητώ" [απ' όπου και τα αγγλ. _rogation_, _interrogate_, _arrogant_, _derogatory_, _prerogative_, _surrogate_ και κατά μία άποψη και το αγγλ. _rogue_].


----------



## Zazula (Jul 30, 2012)

Πολύ περισσότερα σιδηροδρομικά στο σημερινό άρθρο του Νίκου Σαραντάκου: Τα τρένα που φεύγουν κι οι λέξεις που αφήνουν.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 15, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Μετά την ντρεζίνα, καιρός να αναβαθμίσουμε τη σιδηροδρομική θεματολογία μας με κάτι κάπως μεγαλύτερο — προσφέροντας και στους φίλους τής γαλλικής γλώσσας δύο ακόμη ελληνικές λέξεις γαλλικής προέλευσης, τις οποίες πολύ δύσκολα θα βρουν σε κάποιο λεξικό. :)


Ούτε οι αγοραστές τού ΧΛΝΓ θα βρουν τις τρεις αυτές λέξεις στο λημματολόγιό του.


----------

